# Titan 7500w diesel generator



## Matt1097 (May 11, 2019)

I've been looking at used/new diesel generators on facebook marketplace (local) & other online venues.. And found these generic generators with what I think are Yanmar clone engines 9/10hp diesel engines... They claim to sip diesel but while these gensets use to be the norm a few years ago now with emissions restrictions no one sells them anymore, so your best bet is to find them used on the marketplace somewhere.

I have found them new online, let me show you the webpage www.arengkaagung.com in which I believe could possibly be a scam because they only allow bank transfers from what I can tell .. Fishy to say the least.

What's your take on these generators & website ?


----------



## Matt1097 (May 11, 2019)

Ok after some research on this site I found they were quite popular years ago & also had quite a bit of issues so I will steer clear of them & keep my 3500/4000 watt champion inverter generator ... I was just looking for something that could run more of the house than the champion inverter & without breaking the bank in fuel cost & convenience of good fuel economy ..


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Personally, I'd rather have an inverter than a diesel. You'll get cleaner output power, and it will have more ability to adapt to smaller loads. Even a fuel-efficient diesel still needs to run at full RPM (whether 1800 or 3600) to power *any* load, even if that's a single light bulb. 

I'm very happy with my little inverter, and I now have a second one I can connect in parallel, if I need more capacity.


----------



## Matt1097 (May 11, 2019)

Yes you are right about loads, I can also connect mine in parallel if I had a second one.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Looks like a scam... See this site: https://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/arengka-agung-unregistered-tracking-number-c651665.html


----------



## Matt1097 (May 11, 2019)

Yea they are scamming alot of people because of the prices they advertise, although those chinese clones are alot cheaper than the real thing I still don't think they are doing honest sales..


----------



## vestaengineering (Aug 28, 2020)

Yes there has been lot of issues regarding this scam about diesel generators.


----------

